
The Theory and Technique of Electronic Music (2007) - zwegner
http://msp.ucsd.edu/techniques.htm
======
zwegner
I was recently looking into audio antialiasing/interpolation algorithms for a
software synthesis project and stumbled across this. It's written by Miller
Puckette, who created Max/MSP and PureData. It's one of the best resources
I've seen for the theory/math and implementation of digital audio algorithms.

